# Archery shops in or near Paris, France



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

I have a friend going to Paris soon. Are there any shops in or around the region that might have any neat French or European archery goodies that are tough or impossible to get here?

Thanks!


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

France Archerie would be your best bet, however they are not the cheapest. There are a lot of archery shops around Paris but they might not be very accessible for a tourist. You might want to ask LAZOUILLE, he might be better help.

TomG


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! I will ask LAZOUILLE.
Update: I can't find him w/ advanced search on AT


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Pascal's (aka LAZOUILLE) AT profile : http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=3841

France Archerie is the only one pro shop down town Paris, and it's one of the biggest pro shops in France. As Thomas said it's not the cheapest pro shop in this area, but they use to give good advices plus the pro shop owner speaks English (he regularly attends the ATA show). They have an archery range by the shop and they are near an underground station. Google "France Archerie" to find their web site, phone number and address are available at the top right of the home page.

For others pro shops near Paris no doubt LAZOUILLE is the one to contact on this board, he knows all of them.


----------

